# COD4 Lag



## d-thinkerdotcom (Feb 11, 2008)

I just brought cod4 and it lags like hell. The sound is ok, as are the graphics, its just the lag. It's annoying because It cost me quite a bit and you can't get refunds on PC games. I've got a Windows Vista Home Basic or something. How can I stop the lag?

cod1 will have no lag, better graphics do not make a better game. cod1 is more arcade and may have better AI. Better is sometimes worser.

Sell cod4 on ebay, and go back to XP.:wave:


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: call of duty 4 lag*



d-thinkerdotcom said:


> I just brought cod4 and it lags like hell. The sound is ok, as are the graphics, its just the lag. It's annoying because It cost me quite a bit and you can't get refunds on PC games. I've got a Windows Vista Home Basic or something. How can I stop the lag?
> 
> cod1 will have no lag, better graphics do not make a better game. cod1 is more arcade and may have better AI. Better is sometimes worser.
> 
> Sell cod4 on ebay, and go back to XP.:wave:


Look at the minimum specs in this thread for COD4, if your computer matches or exceeds this, then download PC Wizard and install it. Go to file, save as, and click ok. Then save the text file and copy its contents into this thread. (Takes less than 30 seconds) 

Please also state what PSU (make and model you have). 

BTW, there is nothing wrong with COD4, the AI is substaintially better than COD1 as is all other aspects of the game. Like Vista, COD4 needs modern hardware. 90% of the issues come from people running hardware that was never designed for COD4, Vista etc...


----------



## stangcharger (Mar 18, 2008)

vista idles when you are playing a game at a much larger rate more than XP. a way to help is to take all the desktop add-ons of vista off and turn all the visuals of vista to best performance, minus the toolbar.

it will idle at a much better rate and not take so much video and Ram memory away from the game.

This helped my new laptop quite a bit.

other than that i hope you meet requirements for the game.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

stangcharger said:


> vista idles when you are playing a game at a much larger rate more than XP. a way to help is to take all the desktop add-ons of vista off and turn all the visuals of vista to best performance, minus the toolbar.
> 
> it will idle at a much better rate and not take so much video and Ram memory away from the game.
> 
> ...


no, the way to "help this" is to get hardware to match.


----------



## stangcharger (Mar 18, 2008)

bigfellla said:


> no, the way to "help this" is to get hardware to match.


i agree if you have money to go blow. vista takes IMO to much memory and graphics than a OS should. and it comes on all new computers, like my new latop. yes it has 2g ddr2 but it also doesnt have a great video card like my desktop. 

and turning it down will help. yes getting better hardware to support vistas massive need for energy to even idle dorment would be the best way. but i guess there is a reason why people strip vista on gaming machines.


----------



## Dionhall (Mar 19, 2008)

stangcharger said:


> i agree if you have money to go blow. vista takes IMO to much memory and graphics than a OS should. and it comes on all new computers, like my new latop. yes it has 2g ddr2 but it also doesnt have a great video card like my desktop.
> 
> and turning it down will help. yes getting better hardware to support vistas massive need for energy to even idle dorment would be the best way. but i guess there is a reason why people strip vista on gaming machines.


I agree with you, with money it can solve any problem, I turned down my windows vista got rid of the gaget bar and saw a huge increse in performance! Windows vista is cool but you need a good system to enjoy it!


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

yes, you need 2GB or ram. $30 

this thread is not about Vista, it is about COD4, and the hardware required. New software (such as COD4 and Vista) requires new hardware, and that usually requires new PSU.

No one forces you to upgrade.


----------



## Dionhall (Mar 19, 2008)

bigfellla said:


> yes, you need 2GB or ram. $30
> 
> this thread is not about Vista, it is about COD4, and the hardware required. New software (such as COD4 and Vista) requires new hardware, and that usually requires new PSU.
> 
> No one forces you to upgrade.


Well thank you for your input! 

I'm just say IF YOU TURN DOWN YOUR WINDOWS VISTA SETTINGS You might be able to have better performance WITHOUT HAVING TO UPGRADE YOUR PC!!!!!!!! IT IS FREE!!!! 

If that does not work then yes you will need to upgrade you PC, not just the PSU! but the Ram and maybe the CPU depending on what you have!


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

IF he had a Vista version that had Aero, he could turn these settings off. HOwever the difference is about 3% AT MOST!

However, hes using vista basic and this thread is about lag in COD4, which is primarily due to the gpu. turning down vista settings (even though there is no aero on vista basic), will have negligible affect on the performance of COD4. http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/windows_vista_aero_glass_performance/page4.asp


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

d-thinkerdotcom said:


> I just brought cod4 and it lags like hell. The sound is ok, as are the graphics, its just the lag. It's annoying because It cost me quite a bit and you can't get refunds on PC games. I've got a Windows Vista Home Basic or something. How can I stop the lag?
> 
> cod1 will have no lag, better graphics do not make a better game. cod1 is more arcade and may have better AI. Better is sometimes worser.
> 
> Sell cod4 on ebay, and go back to XP.:wave:


d-thinkerdotcom, lets get back on track, please review the minimum requirements for COD4, if you exceed these, please use PC Wizard to post your full specs so we can identify the issue, otherwise let me know if you want to look into upgrading your gpu or not.


----------



## Dionhall (Mar 19, 2008)

bigfellla said:


> hes using vista basic and this thread is about lag in COD4, which is primarily due to the gpu. turning down vista settings (even though there is no aero on vista basic), will have negligible affect on the performance of COD4.


I disagree with you! even in windows xp if you trun your settings to BEST PERFORMANCE you will see a increase in performance! Same as windows basic! (They all have were you can select BEST PERFORMANCE) 

We are still on track here! We are offering ways for him to help get COD4 to run better! As i say before if by turing down windows vista does not help then YES YOU ARE RIGHT you will need to upgrade the system!!!!

What is it going to hurt????????????? uh Nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Basically (pretty much because of the new Vista driver model) the Vista OS just suspends Aero in the background, (once you enter 3D exclusive mode it would be a waste of GPU resources to keep running Aero). So that’s why there’s no performance impact when gaming.

Quote: "As a result of the changes Microsoft has implemented in Vista, gaming performance no longer suffers when desktop eye candy effects are left on."

http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/windows_vista_aero_glass_performance/page4.asp

Based on my expereince i bet this is a low powered GPU, probably integrated, not designed for COD4. Lets wait until we hear back from the poster, and see what can be done... ok? :smile:


----------



## Dionhall (Mar 19, 2008)

I would agree with you on the low powered GPU, Integrated. You do have to have a nice video card to run new games. I did my homework and yes you are right about the vista driver model. However when I run my games turn my settings to best performance and have seen a improvment on the performance of the game. It is a quick thing to do and see. I have upgraded my pc to a Kick A$$ system (When windows vista came out b/c i was way over due on a system update) and know i don't even think about trying to tweek my system to run my games b/c it is a power house system.

I agree lets see what he says!


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

thank you for a nice reply there mate.


----------

